# Computer can't find my CD-ROM drive



## jcresnick (Jul 19, 2002)

Everything has been fine on my computer, but this morning I logged on and it couldn't find my D: drive. Not under my computer, if I try the CD-Player it says my computer does not have CD-ROM drive attached. What do I do?:angry2:


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

OPen case...there is a thing called chip creep...when cold things get hot then cold then hot they can work thier way out....after reseating EVERYTHING....check it out....does the power on the cd work...can you pull the power on something else...extra cd or so then boot ....does it come up...if so your Power supply is probley bad


----------



## Shaft02 (Jul 24, 2002)

You can also make sure the power to the cd drive itself. I once had a bad connector on a Mac. Used another connector that was free and the cd drive then worked, so check the power to the drive itself.


----------

